

10 Vertical Twitters With Potential To Win TC50 - siliconcalley
http://www.technews.la/2008/09/10-vertical-twitters-with-potential-to-win-tc50/

======
sutro
Shitter: When did you last take the Browns to the SuperBowl?

------
paulgb
> 1\. Twatter

I remember back when twitter came out as twttr.com, there were tonnes of
comments on how people thought it was pronounced twatter. I wonder if that's
why they changed names.

------
sdreinhart1975
Yamm'er I don't even know'er!

No but seriously folks... [rimshot]

